# Two new additions!



## Flowgan (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are to new additions that I hope will grow up in to some nice breeders!

Hope you guys like! Also getting my first Mantid really soon I hope!!!

Possible male (Stoked on that one!)





To small to sex


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 15, 2013)

Are they crested geckos?

We have a crested gecko. Love the alligator eyes on them, and the ridges on the side of their head and back.


----------



## azn567 (Mar 15, 2013)

Both look like gargoyle geckos to me. Very similar care to cresteds if not identical care.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 15, 2013)

Trans-Am said:


> Both look like gargoyle geckos to me. Very similar care to cresteds if not identical care.


100% Rhacodactylus auriculatus.


----------



## Flowgan (Mar 15, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> 100% Rhacodactylus auriculatus.


You are 100% currect!! I love the Rhacodactylus species! Next will be a Rhacodactylus Leachie! Maybe a GTxYate? Biggest gecko in the world


----------



## agent A (Mar 15, 2013)

how cute :wub:


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of them all, but mostly the Uroplatus family. The leaftails are unlike no other I just cant mannage them in the southern heat. They need cooler temps.


----------



## Flowgan (Mar 17, 2013)

I love the Uroplatus family! There also one of the most delict reptiles to keep.

You can tear there skin by touching them, if theres temps are wrong by 2 degrees it can be very bad! So thats why I don't own any!


----------

